# Military coupe in Niger.



## 52ndStreet (Feb 20, 2010)

There was a military coupe in Niger this week 2/17/2010
Apparently the leader of Niger, had recently changed the constitution, allowing himself
to be President without any term limits.And there were questions about corruption.


----------



## waltky (Jan 29, 2013)

Obama gonna keep his eye on terrorists...

*U.S. to establish military presence next to Mali*
_January 29th, 2013 - The United States has signed a deal with the central African nation of Niger to host American troops and surveillance drones to keep tabs on Islamic militants in the region, officials from those countries said Tuesday._


> Niger is next door to Mali, where France joined the fight against Islamic rebels earlier this month  Pentagon spokesman George Little said the role of U.S. troops in Niger "has not yet been defined" - but Niger's ambassador to the United States, Maman Sidikou, told CNN that his government has agreed to let U.S. drones operate from its territory.  Sidikou says his understanding of the agreement is the drones will be unarmed and used for surveillance to monitor extremist movements. He refused to discuss where in the country the drones would be based or when they will be operational.
> 
> Niger lies to the east of Mali, where French troops and warplanes are fighting alongside government troops to push back Islamist fighters who seized much of the former French colony in 2012.  The rebels took advantage of the chaos that followed a revolt by Touareg separatists and a military coup, and banned music, smoking, drinking and watching televised sports in the territories under their control.  Washington is backing its NATO ally by sharing intelligence, flying French troops to neighboring countries and refueling French jets.
> 
> ...



See also:

*US eyes drone base in Africa with al-Qaida in mind*
_Jan 29,`13  WASHINGTON (AP) -- Plans to base unarmed American surveillance drones in the African nation of Niger highlight the Obama administration's growing concern about extremist influences in the volatile region. They also raise tough questions about how to contain al-Qaida and other militant groups without committing U.S. ground forces in yet another war._


> In the short run, a drone base would enable the U.S. to give France more intelligence on the militants that French troops are fighting in neighboring Mali. Over time it could extend the reach not only of American intelligence gathering but also U.S. special operations missions to strengthen Niger's own security forces.  The U.S. and Niger in recent days signed a "status of forces agreement" spelling out legal protections and obligations of American forces that might operate in Niger in the future.
> 
> Pentagon spokesman George Little acknowledged the agreement, but declined Tuesday to discuss U.S. plans for a military presence in Niger.  "They expressed a willingness to engage more closely with us, and we are happy to engage with them," Little said, adding that the legal agreement was months in the making and saying it was unrelated to the recent fighting in Mali.  The U.S. has found some of its efforts to fight extremists hobbled by some African governments, whose own security forces are ill-equipped to launch an American-style hunt for the militants yet are reluctant to accept U.S. help because of fears the Americans will overstay their welcome and trample their sovereignty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zona (Jan 29, 2013)

Racist.   Oh wait, you said niger.   My bad.


----------



## waltky (Jan 30, 2013)

Zona wrote: _Racist. Oh wait, you said niger. My bad._

Is pronounced 'Nee-zhair'.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 30, 2013)

And coup is pronouced "coo". 

Military coupe...


----------



## emptystep (Feb 1, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> And coup is pronouced "coo".
> 
> Military coupe...



While we are on the topic of racism and the Green Hornet are you aware that Bruce Lee was suppose to be the Green Hornet until the last moment when the management decided they could not have a China man as the main character? Bruce Lee was born in Chinatown, San Francisco.

So those who are curious do not have to look it up. It's a 1965 Chrysler Imperial.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 1, 2013)

Maybe that coup is just a nigerk reaction.


----------



## waltky (Jul 21, 2018)

*Niger Is Facing Existential Threat...*
*



*
*Official: Niger Is Facing Existential Threat*
_July 19, 2018 | WASHINGTON — A senior defense official from Niger has told VOA that different militant groups operating along the country’s borders are threatening the security of the state and the region._



> Niger Minister of Defense Kalla Mountari told VOA that the militant groups associated with Islamic State and al-Qaida pose a serious threat to Niger and could infiltrate the country if preemptive measures are not taken against them by regional powers.  “Certainly, this is an existential threat to us. Even though they may look weak now, terror groups are still strong in some areas [around us] and their stated intention is to establish a caliphate and bring our countries onto their knees,” Mountari said.  He added that the threat of militants could also threaten the security of Europe if they manage to establish safe havens in Niger — given the country’s proximity to Libya and the fact that Libya does not have an effective central government to prevent militants from crossing through the country to enter Europe.
> 
> Niger’s senior defense official warned about the threat of militants amid reports that the United States has begun arming its reconnaissance drones in an effort to collect intelligence on militant groups' whereabouts in the region.  The drones are being operated from the country’s capital, Niamey.  “They [the U.S.] have answered our calls. This is huge because it will serve as a deterrent to those terrorists who wish to attack us,” Mountari said.  “Unlike before when they attack and disappear, knowing we don’t have the means of pursuing them, now they would be hunted and taken out from above,” he added, referring to armed U.S drones.
> 
> ...


[/B]


----------

